# A knife we can all afford.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I'm using a tool at my "job" chances are I have to slice something. And like most of you, I hate damaging an expensive tool even if the chore is demanded. And as you might guess, my luck is holding!

Just a few days I knew I needed a new "work knife." The requirements were a thick blade I probably couldn't break, a sharp factory edge, a bullet-proof locking mechanism, and a pocket clip so strong I'd never lose the folder. The pocket clip on this folder is held in place by _three stainless screws_--not the usual one or two.

So my new *Cold Steel Bush Ranger Lite* came today, and like we all have heard far too times, "_this folder is designed for combat_." The handle is even 'boot camp green.'

The lock is a new one on me. There is a sliding thumb lock near the pivot. The blade does have a spine lock, but raw strength is added by the second lock. And speaking of the blade, the blank used is over 1/8th inch thick! It is the thickest blank I have ever seen.

So here's the story of the purchase. I called an intake worker at Cold Steel and asked for the knife. The girl was friendly and polite and told me the knife would cost 198.00 dollars plus shipping and tax. It came to somewhere around 225.00 bucks. I pulled their page back up and saw my cost was only 29 dollars. A supervisor was called, and the problem was untangled. *Now here's where I'm your buddy*! As an American, they will quote you 'the Chinese price.' That's because there's more exotic alloys in the Chinese variant. However, this knife has all of the usual American alloys and strength, so it's best to remind the intake workers you want "the American price."

And trust me, paying 29 bucks for this incredible tool is better than paying 225 dollars, which will only gives you a bump in chromium.

As is my custom, I'm going to slice things for a week or so. If the knife is useful and stays sharp, I'll buy a second one as a spare. I think that's a given.

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Cold-Steel-Bush-Ranger-Lite-Tri-Ad--80429


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> If I'm using a tool at my "job" chances are I have to slice something. And like most of you, I hate damaging an expensive tool even if the chore is demanded. And as you might guess, my luck is holding!
> 
> Just a few days I knew I needed a new "work knife." The requirements were a thick blade I probably couldn't break, a sharp factory edge, a bullet-proof locking mechanism, and a pocket clip so strong I'd never lose the folder. The pocket clip on this folder is held in place by _three stainless screws_--not the usual one or two.
> 
> ...


 If I own a tool I expect to to use it. If I don't out of worry about damaging it, it is worthless to me. if it is a crime to use a tool other than what the manufacture says it is for, lock me up now because I darn sure will.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If I don't out of worry about damaging it, it is worthless to me.


I was raised with the concept that, "_A good workman doesn't blame his tools_." And despite not having worked inside Harley for almost 50 years, I still have some very durable tools. With a 1.25 inch socket (in six point) you can get an Abrams Tank apart.

I don't want to use the word 'flimsy,' but when I have a job on something I value--like a Harley--I make sure my sockets are deep-well and I have the biggest ratchet wrench known to law. I also was very interested in an off-center attachment that resembled the linkage in a rear differential. With those big, sharp cooling fins on the jugs, you can slice your knuckles up really quick! There isn't much room for fingers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I was raised with the concept that, "_A good workman doesn't blame his tools_." And despite not having worked inside Harley for almost 50 years, I still have some very durable tools. With a 1.25 inch socket (in six point) you can get an Abrams Tank apart.
> 
> I don't want to use the word 'flimsy,' but when I have a job on something I value--like a Harley--I make sure my sockets are deep-well and I have the biggest ratchet wrench known to law. I also was very interested in an off-center attachment that resembled the linkage in a rear differential. With those big, sharp cooling fins on the jugs, you can slice your knuckles up really quick! There isn't much room for fingers.


 Lot of HD now is Torx and alen head. Big mistake people make on HD is over tighten parts now That old shaking apart is long lost history. I have use a knife edge to pit a screw back in.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Lot of HD now is Torx and alen head.


Good to know, I'm thinking of a new model Sportster, but what I consider as a 'new model Sportster' might not be the same bike I grew up with. In fact, I just tossed a leg over a 2018 or 2019 model Super Glide, and every joint and muscle seemed to be relaxed. But I've had enough Super Glides. When I was in my twenties I use to drive from Milwaukee to Madison via I-94 on a Super Glide.

Everything rattled. Even the numbers on my speedo and tach all looked like little figure 8s...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Good to know, I'm thinking of a new model Sportster, but what I consider as a 'new model Sportster' might not be the same bike I grew up with. In fact, I just tossed a leg over a 2018 or 2019 model Super Glide, and every joint and muscle seemed to be relaxed. But I've had enough Super Glides. When I was in my twenties I use to drive from Milwaukee to Madison via I-94 on a Super Glide.
> 
> Everything rattled. Even the numbers on my speedo and tach all looked like little figure 8s...


 I still own a 1996 FB EVO. So when I start thinking old school cool I go for a ride on it. Don't get me wrong I really like the bike. That is why it is still here. But don't even think about comparing it to the M8.
Places I have been in my life if something was broke you fixed it with anything anyway you could. I will never forget a Pvt. cutting a cable lock off a vehicle with a gerber. Two others standing there yell it won't work we need to get the xxx out of here . I was shocked when it dropped off.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yall should discover the virtues of a Kamp King knife. It was a traveling insurance salesman best friend. It had a nice sharp wide flat blade good for cutting baloney and onions and spreading mustard in the motel room for a sandwich..and it had a built in screw driver that could handle any screw in town and if you lost it you could get another for three bucks at Wally World. Yall are pretty spoiled around here. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=kamp+king+knife&ul_noapp=true


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

.......


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Yall should discover the virtues of a Kamp King knife.


Thanks for the tip, bigwheel. I'm researching it now, as I have never heard of the tool. I'll report if I can find it.

Edit: I found the link, and that folder reminds me of the knife I carried in The Cub Scouts. _I still have that knife_, albeit, it's worse for wear. Well, I was eight, I didn't know how to care for edged tools.


----------

